# Tapi Tapi 20 years later (Have you changed the way you teach it?)



## Mark Lynn (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello Gentlemen

Lately I've been reexamining what I teach and how I teach etc. etc. in my Modern Arnis classes.  We've been working with another Modern Arnis school, so both of our students get to work with others, and a couple of months ago, or maybe it it was last month (actually it was both months); anyway we both were teaching on the Tapi Tapi drills.   Both of us (the senior instructors) have different views on the drills and it's reflected in our students.   We both learned the material at many of the same Modern Arnis camps here in TX back in the mid 90's-2000, with similar instructors, at those camps etc. etc. However 20 years later we both have very different views on the drills.

That said, I know my view points on the drills have changed; we've added techniques that we've found out during practice, techniques and concepts I've learned from Tim, Dieter, Dan A. the Masters of Tapi etc. etc. so I spent the last hour reading about the Tapi Tapi drills back in the early 2002-2006 forums here on MT.   I thought it would be interesting to see if others have changed the way they teach them, if they gained more insight into the drills, if they place less or more value in their training/teaching of them etc. etc. 

This isn't so much a question of who's way is better, or any of the past political BS; rather 15-20 years later have you changed the way you train the drills or thoughts on them?

This forum has been kind of dead lately just wondering if anyone wants to discuss this?


----------

